# Manual Coffee Grinder



## Thankk (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey guys. I've decided to take a step further and move from my blade grinder to a manual burr one considering I have a low budget, no more than say 30€. So after a bit of research I've narrowed it down to 2 options, the first one being the Hario Skerton Plus and the other one being the Rhinowares hand grinder.

Which one would you recommend out of these 2 in particular? I should note that I don't care for portability, size or dose capacity. I only want a grinder that's easy and fun to use for single dose grinding with enough consistency to grind for filter coffee or pressurized portafilter espresso. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thankk said:


> Hey guys. I've decided to take a step further and move from my blade grinder to a manual burr one considering I have a low budget, no more than say 30€. So after a bit of research I've narrowed it down to 2 options, the first one being the Hario Skerton Plus and the other one being the Rhinowares hand grinder.
> 
> Which one would you recommend out of these 2 in particular? I should note that I don't care for portability, size or dose capacity. I only want a grinder that's easy and fun to use for single dose grinding with enough consistency to grind for filter coffee or pressurized portafilter espresso. Thank you in advance.


 Of the 2 you mention, I'd go for the Rhino. None of the ceramic burr grinders are really that much fun, as they take ages to grind, but Hario Slim (not recommended for finer & espresso grinds), Rhino & Porlex work acceptably.

You don't need to use a pressurised portafilter with the Rhino, nor the Porlex.


----------

